# I got a new job :)



## QuietRiot (Sep 21, 2007)

just to bring you up to date.. 2 months ago i created a thread on how I got laid off..

well my last day is october 1st. October 2nd i will be starting my new job.

Its a small enterprise software company that has been growing nicely since 2001. My role is basically heavily involved with using excel, word and powerpoint. 

just would like to thank everyone here. my excel 'skills' definitely helped me land the job no doubt about that.

I can also say that getting laid off ended up being the greatest thing that ever happened to me. I get my severance package but on top of that im making a hell of a lot more money and in a job where I can learn and grow so much.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Sep 21, 2007)

Congratulations and good luck in the new job!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Sep 22, 2007)

Good news -- hope it goes well!

Denis


----------



## MorganO (Sep 22, 2007)

Outstanding for you!  Your journey gives me hope that I will be able to find a job doing what I love when I leave the military.  

Take Care.

Owen


----------



## NateO (Sep 22, 2007)

> just would like to thank everyone here. my excel 'skills' definitely helped me land the job no doubt about that.


Cool, so you're buying us all beers, then?


----------



## HalfAce (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey, congrats on the seemless progression. Severance pay, a raise AND a more
enjoyable job?, it don't get any better than that.

But I gotta say, according to the thread I just read in ‘another area of this site’ about
Nate’s uncanny ability to get free beers and shots of Jager, it doesn’t sound like
he needs many drinks bought for him.

I would however like to buy his avatar a couple!!!  
(Man, that ain’t your wife or anything, is it?)


----------



## Boller (Sep 28, 2007)

> Man, that ain’t your wife or anything, is it?



Perhaps it is he in drag.


----------



## HalfAce (Sep 28, 2007)

> Perhaps it is he in drag.


  
Man I hope not.
A guy could end up in therapy over something like that!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 28, 2007)

> > Perhaps it is he in drag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_***link removed by Moderator***_


----------



## erik.van.geit (Sep 28, 2007)

Richard,

that link is not accessible for everyone

kind regards,
Erik


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 28, 2007)

> Richard,
> 
> that link is not accessible for everyone
> 
> ...



Oops


----------



## NateO (Sep 28, 2007)

> Nate’s uncanny ability to get free beers and shots of Jager, it doesn’t sound like
> he needs many drinks bought for him.


Holy Toledo, you should've seen the hookup I was on the receiving end of last night! If I didn't know any better, I would thought the dude was passing me free tap-water!    



> I would however like to buy his avatar a couple!!!
> (Man, that ain’t your wife or anything, is it?)


Yes, Trish Stratus and I were married in secrecy a few years ago.  

Dude, if I was married to Trish Stratus, no one would ever hear from me again, I'd never leave the house!!   :wink:


----------



## HalfAce (Sep 28, 2007)

> Yes, Trish Stratus and I were married in secrecy a few years ago.


Just as well Nate. If it were me, I'd be dead by now.

(But man, whatta way to go, eh?)


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 28, 2007)

***NEW UPDATE***

and to think things couldn't get better for me..

so I haven't even started this job yet and 2 days before I leave my current job from being laid off. One of the senior business analyst gives her 2 weeks notice and now they offered me the job with a huge pay increase. I decided to stay with the company. I get 2 weeks vacation now paid then i start working mid october. I lose a good chunk of my severance but 1.) i make more than the new place 2.) its my old job back 3.) im use to it and already know everyone

in a 6 month period i was able to increase my salary by $18,000


----------



## HalfAce (Sep 29, 2007)

Right on!!!
18 grand is nothing to sneeze at. Congratulations.

(But now you're just rubbin' it in man.)


----------



## NateO (Sep 29, 2007)

> > Yes, Trish Stratus and I were married in secrecy a few years ago.
> 
> 
> Just as well Nate. If it were me, I'd be dead by now.
> ...


Whoa, it looks someone did hear about this:









> Holy Toledo, you should've seen the hookup I was on the receiving end of last night! If I didn't know any better, I would thought the dude was passing me free tap-water!


I had better tell this story because it's a good one, and remember kids, drink in moderation.   

So I'm on my way home and thought I'd stop by a local favourite of mine for a night-cap, even though I don't usually wear them. Keep in mind it's last call, 25 minutes to close.

So I go in and order a pint of Miller Lite and a sidecar, shot of Jager. Also keep in mind that 99/100 pubs in Minneapolis do not serve shots in traditional shot glasses, they come in low ball glasses. So I get the round, and the bartender says "That one's on me."

Ah, very good then, I don't know him very well, but I'm appreciating the hospitality. So, I'm sipping on my pint and he decides he's going to make a round of whiskey shots for the staff, one for the road. Well he includes me with this round, too, and this is a big shot.

With 5 minutes to close, he asks me if I want another Jager. I said "Sure, why not?" He pours me the biggest shot of Jager I have ever had in my life, the low-ball is literally brimmed out.

He only charged me for 1 shot of Jager. That's a lot of [free] booze in 25 minutes. I love this town! 

And no, Mark, this wasn't at the usual spot.


----------

